# Howard Cator



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

The legend passed away this morning after a battle with cancer. He surely will be missed. Funeral information and address will follow.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

sorry to hear that. my condolences to his family. we lost a great one


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear of his passing, he was truly one of a kind. My condolences to his family.

Blaine


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*I remember Howard....*

but I am sure he didn't know me. I met him at a cast a muck I bet over 10 years ago during which Red Dog was there with his Zipplex spinning heaver.

Howard stood out in personality and stature I remember.....I remember him correcting my as I said...."That is a pretty rod" to someone there that had a good looking rod. Howard said to me ...."It isn't pretty....It's a nice rod."

Didn't he for years have a white beard??

You all that lived around him and fished with him I can tell after only being around him for a few minutes that you were blessed with a distinguished gentleman.

God bless the family. 

Arthur Moody RT


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

My sincere condolances to Howards family and friends. I had the honor of breakfast with Howard, his wife and friends a year or so ago.

A legend indeed.

Tommy


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Our thoughts and prayers are with Howard's family. 

LarryB


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

My condolances goes out to the family. I am going to miss Mr. Cator. I'll never forget the time I was hanging out with a buddy of mine in Buxton, whom was Mr. Cators neighbor. We were conversating, and then he made my day when he showed me his arsenal of tackle, gear, etc. I think back at the times how I used to study his casting technique out on the point and it has helped me out a great deal. He was truly a legend.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Mr. Howard was a very unique person. A true Hatterasman. He will be missed by many.

Condolances to his family.


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

I am really sorry to hear this about Howard. I have spent many hours fishing beside him and just shooting the breeze with him. He participated in many cast-a-mucks down here in NC. My wife just reminded me of the time we were on north beach at Cape Point and he asked if we would like a taste of fresh fried bluefish that he had had for breakest that morning. It was about 9 am and my wife had never eaten fresh bluefish that early in the day....what a treat. I'll miss him..he was an icon of a great surf fisherman.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

*Howard*

I too will miss Howard. Breakfast was a real treat with him and his wife at there house, which was a treat to see also. Had many of beach meals with him also. Trips to Hatteras will just not be the same.
My sincere condolances to Howards family.

Barry


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

It won't ever be the same without seeing Howard ( Abe Lincoln) chasing fish around the POINT. I remember one day last winter he and the one armed bandit were fishing and catching puppies at the point and it was so cold and the wind was blown 30 for sure and there he stood not phased at all! He always had time to say a few words and ask how I had been. Godspeed uncle Howard hope to see ya on the other side my friend! Our condolences to his family, Mark & Dodie


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I only had the pleasure of meeting him once but he was a real gentleman and a deservedly revered figure on Hatteras Island. He will be missed. Godspeed.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Howards first memorial service will be this weekend (sat) in Pennsville, N.J. 08070 - It will be at the Park Bible Baptist Church on Sparks Aveneue at 11:00am
Sympathy cards cards can be mailed to:
Mrs Howard Cator
P.O. Box 912
Buxton, N.C. 27920 There will be another memorial service next month in the Buxton area.


----------

